# I hate Gleitmo!



## nagant (Aug 8, 2012)

OK, I know I'm sort of asking for it, but perhaps this thread will create an avenue of gestalt for others who hate gleitmo but are afraid to say so just because so many claim it is so wonderful. You won't find me singing the praises of Gleitmo.
First, this is in the beginners forum, because I am a beginner when it comes to bikes. That in itself may prove that my opinion on gleitmo isn't worth acknowledging, but...

I hate gleitmo because:
1. it attracts and mixes with dirt forming a thick goo that is very hard clean off.
2. Even when removed from the sides of the chain and left on the rollers, it still accumulates on the cassette and on the chain-rings and on the rear derailer attracting dirt that is dificult to clean off.
3. It seems to polymerize over time, making a tenacious dirt/wax that is very difficult to remove.
4. In my opinion, other lubes enhance chain performance and smooth shifting better than gleitmo.
5. Gleitmo inhibits the rapid cleaning and relubing of a chain, cassette, chainrings, and rear derailer.

So, contrary to what most recommend, I remove all Gleitmo from new chains and relube them with Fluid film, a lanolin based lubricant with excellent results. Everything is easy to clean and relube and shifting is noticeably smoother. Goo does not accumulate on gears, cogs, etc.

For those who are closet haters of Gleitmo, don't be afraid to admit that you too hate Gleitmo. Perhaps you leave it on your chain for fear of disobeying the LBS advice, "Gleitmo is the best chain lube in the universe; don't you dare clean it off that new chain." Only after a pound of dirt has mixed with it and turned everything into a big dirty booger, do you finally clean it off with great effort. No more of the goo for me, no matter what they claim about it.

Well, that's off my chest.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

nagant said:


> OK, I know I'm sort of asking for it, but perhaps this thread will create an avenue of gestalt for others who hate gleitmo but are afraid to say so just because so many claim it is so wonderful. You won't find me singing the praises of Gleitmo.
> First, this is in the beginners forum, because I am a beginner when it comes to bikes. That in itself may prove that my opinion on gleitmo isn't worth acknowledging, but...
> 
> I hate gleitmo because:
> ...


WTF are you on about? Is this a rant about the lube chains come with out of the package? If so, why do you feel the need to call it out by a name which you and roughly 10 other people know? At least call out the formula number so we can research it, this is like saying "I hate Locktite!" Yeah, well which Locktite? Blue? Red? 242? 620? If we all worked at KMC this might be a more popular thread.

- Install chain
- Lightly mist some WD-40 onto a rag until moist (not wet)
- Wipe chain surface with rag until clean
- Allow to dry then apply lubricant of choice
- Wipe clean again

The issue isn't that people love the sticky outer film, it's that home mechanics do not typically have the skill or ability or means to lubricate the interior of chain assemblies like a chain from the factory would come. The discussion of leaving the stock lubricant alone comes when people talk of throwing a new chain into a degreaser before installation thus removing all internal lubricant. Remember, chain lube isn't for the outside of a chain, it's for the interior parts.


----------



## nagant (Aug 8, 2012)

zebrahum said:


> words


Gleitmo is rather a household name and I have heard it often in reference to SRAM Chains. Gleitmo 615 I believe is the specific compound.
Please don't ever use WD-40 on your bike for any reason. Spit is better than WD-40. WD-40 will successfully remove a better lubricant with a substance that should only be used for water displacement where lubrication is not a concern. It also will gum up mechanisms.

Many high quality spray lubricants now are formulated to foam and penetrate on contact so lubricating the internal roller mechanisms of a chain is something anyone can successfully do with a number of different products.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

Never heard of Glietmo, let alone anybody that would be "afraid" to say anything bad about it.....


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

nagant said:


> Gleitmo is rather a household name


is it now? it took me your whole ranting OP to figure out WTF you were going on about. never heard a proper name for that stuff before.

WD-40 is a fine product. yeah, it removes lube. sometimes that's what you want.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

nagant said:


> For those who are closet haters of Gleitmo, don't be afraid to admit that you too hate Gleitmo.


I'm coming out of the closet, I hate "Gleitmo" (?) too! Which is why I attack it...... with WD-40- kills it dead. :madmax:

BTW they pack chains in that stuff so it won't rust during the salty boat ride over here (or there), you're not _supposed_ to ride with it!


----------



## nagant (Aug 8, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> WD-40 is a fine product. yeah, it removes lube. sometimes that's what you want.


Please don't use regular WD-40 on your bike. 
Finally, WD-40 That Won't Ruin Your Bike
For the same reason it should never be used on a firearm, it should never be used on a bike. It polymerized, attracts dirt, gums up, and anti-lubricates. Now that being said, WD-40 is making a bike specific product. Go ahead and use that, but not regular WD-40.

And... I agree that Gleitmo should not be ridden, but the Gleitmo and SRAM people have convinced bike shops to indoctrinate their customers that it is the greatest stuff ever. Beginners will likely hear this from their LBS. As a beginner, my LBS preached it to me.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Mineral spirits will do a great job of cleaning off your chain so you can lube it with the lube of your choice or if you aren't in a hurry some dawn detergent and an old toothbrush will also do a great job and is much more environmentally friendly and economically reasonable than mineral spirits or WD-40.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

Indoctrinate? Really? My lbs told me that it's best to clean off, and walked me through the process.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

House hold name? What? I've been biking for 30 years. Many of them as a retailer and mechanic. I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

nagant said:


> OK, I know I'm sort of asking for it, but perhaps this thread will create an avenue of gestalt for others who hate gleitmo but are afraid to say so just because so many claim it is so wonderful. You won't find me singing the praises of Gleitmo.
> First, this is in the beginners forum, because I am a beginner when it comes to bikes. That in itself may prove that my opinion on gleitmo isn't worth acknowledging, but...
> 
> I hate gleitmo because:
> ...


Who dropped you as a child?


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

I looked at this thread and wondered how anyone can hate ice cream.....turns out a google search later I know the difference between Gelato and Gleitmo


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

WTF is Gleitmo, are you sure your not talkin about Gelato ?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Tone's said:


> WTF is Gleitmo, are you sure your not talkin about Gelato ?


I think gleitmo is why teenage boys suddenly start washing their own sheets


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

Tone's said:


> WTF is Gleitmo, are you sure your not talkin about Gelato ?


it is actually Gleitmo and it is quite different than Gelato. He didn't describe it well hence the confusion.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

nagant said:


> Gleitmo is rather a household name and I have heard it often in reference to SRAM Chains. Gleitmo 615 I believe is the specific compound.
> Please don't ever use WD-40 on your bike for any reason. Spit is better than WD-40. WD-40 will successfully remove a better lubricant with a substance that should only be used for water displacement where lubrication is not a concern. It also will gum up mechanisms.
> 
> Many high quality spray lubricants now are formulated to foam and penetrate on contact so lubricating the internal roller mechanisms of a chain is something anyone can successfully do with a number of different products.


Let's address this one at a time shall we?

- Gleitmo is not a household name. Velcro is a household name, Kleenex as well. Gleitmo is an industry name. I don't post about carbon frames and talk about Epon product names or Hysol product names because they're meaningless to most people outside the industry.

- I am not a novice and do actually know the function of various lubricants and solvents. WD-40 is a fantastic product for many uses, among those include degreasing which is a necessary portion of cleaning a chain. Also fantastic for removing surface rust from steel. Walk into any bike shop (I'll wait...) and they'll have and use WD-40. I'm not proposing that you spray aerosol WD-40 at your bike and expect magic to happen, I'm proposing a very sensible use of the product within its design characteristics. WD-40 (as I stated) is not a lubricant so lubricant is needed after the WD-40 has been applied and dried.

- Foaming lubricants are not sufficient to adequately coat the interior of the roller assemblies. Only extended submersion or assembly lubrication will adequately coat the interior surfaces.

Be a little nicer with your comments and so will I (maybe).


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

nagant said:


> Gleitmo is rather a household name and I have heard it often in reference to SRAM Chains. Gleitmo 615 I believe is the specific compound.
> Please don't ever use WD-40 on your bike for any reason. Spit is better than WD-40. WD-40 will successfully remove a better lubricant with a substance that should only be used for water displacement where lubrication is not a concern. It also will gum up mechanisms.
> 
> Many high quality spray lubricants now are formulated to foam and penetrate on contact so lubricating the internal roller mechanisms of a chain is something anyone can successfully do with a number of different products.


This is ground breaking news on WD40


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

zebrahum said:


> Be a little nicer with your comments and so will I (maybe).


This is the only part of your post I don't find realistic or credible 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

I can't decide. Go with:

You won't find me singing the praises of Gitmo either.

Or,

Huh, huh. He got the gleitmo off his chest.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the laughs guys.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

OP, please stop putting italian ice cream on your chain, it couldnt be good for it......


----------



## nagant (Aug 8, 2012)

*Further reflections (I'll try to be "nice.")*

 "Some" bike shops, SRAM, and obviously the Gleitmo people think that Gleitmo is a superior lube because it is very waterfast and tenacious. I would agree with that. For example, if you get Gleitmo on your hands, soap and warm water will not always wash it off. It is very sticky. The problem is when it attracts dirt.  OK I'm still smiling... Dirty gleitmo is not easy to clean off. Fine abrasive particles stuck in the stuff will continue to grind on the inside of your chain even when you think you have it cleaned out.

I made a wrong assumption that anyone who has bought a sram chain would have heard the word "Gleitmo." I apologize for that assumption. I first discovered the term right here on MTBR.

It is not difficult, nor does it take a lot of time to work a lubricant into the rollers of a clean chain. Running your thumb and forefinger back and forth across the top and bottom of the rollers as you lubicate will get the lube into the rollers quite effectively and really doesn't take that long to do. Mayby the SRAM people just assume we won't do that and so recommend that the factory lube be left in as long as possible.  still feeling nice towards you all.

I use WD-40 as a water displacer and rust inhibitor on a pellet stove. But I do not use it anywhere that I want good lubricity or on anything I want to keep clean.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

nagant said:


> It is not difficult, nor does it take a lot of time to work a lubricant into the rollers of a clean chain. Running your thumb and forefinger back and forth across the top and bottom of the rollers as you lubicate will get the lube into the rollers quite effectively and really doesn't take that long to do. Mayby the SRAM people just assume we won't do that and so recommend that the factory lube be left in as long as possible.  still feeling nice towards you all.


Just remember, if it's easy to apply then it's easy to come out. The reason everyone says not to fully degrease a chain is that any light lubricant that can enter the rollers from a drip and roll application will come back out through dripping and rolling. The factory lube stays put and offers the longest lasting lubrication and protection on the inside of a chain assembly.

You can keep hating the stuff all you want but it won't make you correct.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

I like gelato, but I am cutting back.

My LBS used to dunk new chains in the solvent tank/parts washer. Seemed like a nice idea until I realized that was stripping ALL lube from the chain, inside and out. What a terrible idea!

Chain manufacturers, KMC for one, recommend leaving the factory lube on and now I do.  I just add my own lube on top of the factory lube.

I can't see getting too worked up about in any case.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nagant (Aug 8, 2012)

zebrahum said:


> Just remember, if it's easy to apply then it's easy to come out. The reason everyone says not to fully degrease a chain is that any light lubricant that can enter the rollers from a drip and roll application will come back out through dripping and rolling. The factory lube stays put and offers the longest lasting lubrication and protection on the inside of a chain assembly.
> 
> You can keep hating the stuff all you want but it won't make you correct.


I agree with some of what you say. Yep, I might be wrong. Since this is a Beginner's corner the idea is to help beginners think critically and find good solutions to problems. How does one find a light, non-dirt-attracting lubricant that is also tenacious? One answer is using a fine penetrating lubicant with micronized PTFE. The more such a lubicant is used the more effective it becomes. The small pores in the surface of the metal will become impregnated with the micronized PTFE. Even after cleaning, the PTFE remains and lubricates. And, it doesn't attract dirt. Many such products are available. Some years ago, I was able to obtain a sample jar of Fluo300XF micronized PTFE fromMicro Powders Inc. Small amounts can be added to any oil to make it a PTFE lubricant. You can also try mixing micronized Moly powder with oil (any reloading supplier carries it).

I clean and lubricate my chains frequently. Since I like to work on my bikes, I don't mind the time. I do some riding in wet conditions and have found lanolin to work very well on my chains. I've also notice that they clean up easlily and run very quietly and the lanolin is a superior rust inhibitor.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Jeez...I'm always completely fascinated by all these "lube" threads. It ain't rocket science. Gasoline and chainsaw bar oil work for me. 

I tried Tri-Flow (PTFE) once, absolutely the worst chain oil I've ever used in dry conditions, bar none. The oil dries up leaving a flaky Teflon mess to attract all kinds of crap. Sure, maybe I need a course credit in the proper use of PTFE lubes for "my conditions", maybe I need to read a published paper on it..or maybe I'll just stick to the bar oil and ride my bike.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

nagant said:


> I agree with some of what you say. Yep, I might be wrong. Since this is a Beginner's corner the idea is to help beginners think critically and find good solutions to problems. How does one find a light, non-dirt-attracting lubricant that is also tenacious? One answer is using a fine penetrating lubicant with micronized PTFE. The more such a lubicant is used the more effective it becomes. The small pores in the surface of the metal will become impregnated with the micronized PTFE. Even after cleaning, the PTFE remains and lubricates. And, it doesn't attract dirt. Many such products are available. Some years ago, I was able to obtain a sample jar of Fluo300XF micronized PTFE fromMicro Powders Inc. Small amounts can be added to any oil to make it a PTFE lubricant. You can also try mixing micronized Moly powder with oil (any reloading supplier carries it).
> 
> I clean and lubricate my chains frequently. Since I like to work on my bikes, I don't mind the time. I do some riding in wet conditions and have found lanolin to work very well on my chains. I've also notice that they clean up easlily and run very quietly and the lanolin is a superior rust inhibitor.


Very interesting post, I'll have to keep an eye out for the PTFE additive in case I can get a sample.

I will always agree that the beginner's corner is about teaching people to fish, so to speak. I will say that ranting posts about a product that very few people (searching brings up 6 threads which use the word including this one) know by name is not a helpful means of beginner assistance. I'm pretty sure we could distill your posts so far into a helpful discussion but it would take an immense amount of work but you could have just calmly stated:

1. The issue: Stock lube on chain attracts dirt
2. The solution: Clean the stock lube off of the chain

Which is where my first response went. Following that we could have had a sensible discussion about the merits of stock lube vs self lubing (is exactly as sexxy as it sounds), the methods and materials for lubing and removing lube, and maybe posted a picture of a kitten or two. Instead you went back to ranting.

Ranting draws ire and I find a schadenfreude-esque delight in internet ire as Simpledesign has obviously noticed.

Kitten!


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I like vanilla gleitmo; orange is pretty good too. Not a big fan of the chocolate stuff; that's probably the flavor I'd use as a chain lube if I had some laying around.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Pretty sure this guy is up to some kind of SEO for Gleitmo.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

Bill in Houston said:


> Pretty sure this guy is up to some kind of SEO for Gleitmo.


That is what I thought at first but now I am pretty sure it is the case of MTK for Gleitmo.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Riveting discussion!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

nagant said:


> Please don't ever use WD-40 on your bike for any reason.


They now make a full line of bike lubricants under WD-40 brand, which ought to make it a bit more confusing.

I like Rock-n-roll. Spritz a whole lot and then wipe down well. Seems to work very well.


----------



## nagant (Aug 8, 2012)

Not a rant...
A short list of favorite lubrication products and uses:
1. Fluid Film: Chains
2. Break Free CLP: cleaning and light lubrication
3. White lanolin (Drug Store): Cables
4. Kroil: Anything that is stuck or rusted.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

nagant said:


> not a rant...
> A short list of favorite lubrication products and uses:
> 1. Fluid film: Chains
> 2. Break free clp: Cleaning and light lubrication
> ...


fify


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

nagant said:


> OK, I know I'm sort of asking for it


^Well, you asked for it.

And FWIW, I think Gleitmo is cute


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

huffster said:


> And FWIW, I think Gleitmo is cute


Yeah, but that Gleitmo is no good once it gets wet. Talk about flinging goo.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

I thought this thread was going to be about Geico and was just misspelled by the OP.

I was wrong.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

zeppy said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about Geico and was just misspelled by the OP.
> 
> I was wrong.


Gleitmo is obviously a completely different ball game.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

nagant said:


> First, this is in the beginners forum, because I am a beginner when it comes to bikes. That in itself may prove that my opinion on gleitmo isn't worth acknowledging, but...


So is it just me or am does he admit to being a newbie and then when 7+ year members tell him he can use WD40 to strip the lubricant of the chain he proceeds to tell them that is a bad idea because it will strip the lubricant off the chain?

Maybe I was just lost at Gleitmo.......Hey look, a squirrel playing a banjo.


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

I was seriously thinking of Jello when I read the title of this thread. Other dirty things came to mind as well which is why I didn't google it here on my work computer.


----------



## nagant (Aug 8, 2012)

*Last post for me.*

I enjoy learning the details of things. Example: "What is that sticky stuff on the chain? What is it called and where did it come from? Is what they say about it really true in light of my own experience?"
On the off possibility that there may be one other person out there that enjoys the same kind of learning, here is the scoop on Gleitmo and most anything you might want to learn about it can be found here:
FUCHS LUBRITECH GmbH - Special Lubricants - About FUCHS LUBRITECH


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

It's already closed. I remember that he promised it would be closed within his first 100 days in office, so surely it's done by now.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

daves4mtb said:


> I agree they should close Gleitmo. Many of the inmates aren't really known to be terrorists, after all!


It took you three months to come up with this? I'm not sure this is the best use of your time.


----------



## Slow Danger (Oct 9, 2009)

zebrahum said:


> It took you three months to come up with this? I'm not sure this is the best use of your time.


Plus, I made that bad joke here 3 months ago.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Slow day at the office...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)




----------

